# Picture of my Hunter River Turtle



## mrdestiny (Jan 20, 2007)

*This is my Hunter River turtle I bought last week. He is 11.5cm long, very cute and according to NPWS stats he is one of just 10 of that breed held under license in NSW.*
*He's been very curious in his first week, spending time in each of the three ponds, and has been eating well and seen basking. *
*If you read this, thanks Kane, I wish you had the other one, I would have bought that too! Maybe someone else has a female for sale for this guy?*
*Allan*
*http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/index.htm*


----------



## hornet (Jan 20, 2007)

ahh, thats the 1 kane was selling, pitty the other 1 made a break 4 it


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 20, 2007)

wow what a stunner


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 20, 2007)

I love ur pond set up. The turtle is great too.


----------



## python blue (Jan 20, 2007)

the turt is great i love his long tail


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice turtle


----------



## weptyle (Jan 20, 2007)

wow he's nice


----------



## warren63 (Jan 23, 2007)

I want one of those, if you ever get bored with it,let me know :lol:


----------



## reece89 (Jan 23, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## Gordon (Jan 23, 2007)

awwwwwwwww i love turtys hehe


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to see he is going well for you mate  Hopefully i will breed my pair (suspected) within a few years, not very common.

cheers


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words....would be great to see him one way or the other breeding in a few years time.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 24, 2007)

By the way Allan, Im Kane, AKA spike.

cheers


----------



## Deano (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice turtle............post some pics of your pair spike


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 24, 2007)

Only got pics of that male, but the pair are basically the same just bigger, here he was before Allan got him!


----------



## Deano (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice mate..........


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice Turtles


----------



## ldheav (Jan 25, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> *This is my Hunter River turtle I bought last week. He is 11.5cm long, very cute and according to NPWS stats he is one of just 10 of that breed held under license in NSW.*
> *He's been very curious in his first week, spending time in each of the three ponds, and has been eating well and seen basking. *
> *If you read this, thanks Kane, I wish you had the other one, I would have bought that too! Maybe someone else has a female for sale for this guy?*
> *Allan*
> *[URL="http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/index.htm"]http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/index.htm*[/URL]


 

Great looking turtle, will look out for a female for you someone may have one here in victoria or know of somewhere to get one


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks deano 

mrdestiny, PMing you now.

Kane


----------



## mickousley (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi sorry guys there are heaps out there ,they are just under macquarii NPWS wouldnt reconnise them early on as they dont do sub spieces same with macleay and the manning river turtle
mick


----------



## mickousley (Jan 26, 2007)

Mr spike i used to have several pair i will try and track down where they went and seeif they are selling any
Mick


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 26, 2007)

?? How can that be when they listed them separately on the list of holdings I got from them a couple of weeks back.....unless licensed holders listed them incorrectly...
List of holdings at* http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/holdings.htm*


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not really after anymore, I've got what looks like a pair, and there more pet's then a money maker like some people's herps around here. Allan may be interested in some females.

cheers


----------



## mickousley (Jan 26, 2007)

Npws have only just started listing them not my fault just the way it was contact NPWs ask for Allen he can tell you him self they have been around in the pet industry for 6 years that i know of ,i know John Cann used to argue all time with them over it apparently to much work to add all the subspieces of all the reptiles and turtles SORRY
Mick


----------



## mickousley (Jan 26, 2007)

can you post the 2006 holdings to me so i can take alook 
Mick 
[email protected]


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 26, 2007)

2006 Aren't out yet, only 2005 mick.


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 26, 2007)

Mick, the latest holdings are at http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/holdings.htm
NPWS listed them in the 2001 holdings which are on the Australian Freshwater Turtles and Frogs forum, and shows 14 held in 2001. 
Anyway regardless of their rarity or otherwise as pets, I am interested in a mature female if anyone has one.
Allan


----------



## mickousley (Jan 26, 2007)

thank s spike thats what i thought


----------

